# Visual Novel/Choose Your Own Adventure games?



## Darklordbambi (May 25, 2016)

Anyone else big into the sorta Choose Your Own Adventure/Visual Novel sorta scene?

I play a lot of games from Choice of Games,(Which are basically like online choose your own adventure books) specifically liked one called "Creatures Such as We" which had some great depth in terms of theme as well as customizing your character (age, gender identity, sexual/romantic orientation), and just finished the Visual Novel Lucid 9 (Which is a mystery/horror/thriller/slice of life clusterfuck of a visual novel.) In the past I've also enjoyed  Aviary Attorney, which is a visual novel mystery game based on 1800's France where you play as a bird detective in an anthropomorphic world of animals, mostly birds, filled with comedy and great mysteries. I've got a lot of VN's and Choose Your Own Adventure's in my steam library I really need to go through myself. I also have an app on my phone called "Delight Games" which is basically a compilation of choose your own adventure games with a heavier focus on RPG stats that the normal CYOA game.

Other game's I've played through at least one route already are
CYOA: Choice of Dragons, Choice of Broadsides, Slammed, Diabolical, Psy High, Mecha Ace, Some chapters from Delight Games App on my phone.
Visual Novels; Lucid 9, Who Is Mike, Emily is Away, Aviary Attorney, A Summer Story, Rising Angels; Reborn, and a few other visual novels I'm either too ashamed to admit I've played or I'm not sure I'm allowed to mention due to that they contain some explicit content (If I could get some Clerification on this rule there's one with adult themes that's actually got enough depth in terms of plot and themes I'm not ashamed to say I'd recommend >_>)

What VN/CYOA games have you played? Did you enjoy them? What would you recommend?


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 25, 2016)

Have only played Steins Gate, which made me paranoid about being watched for a while but very much enjoyed it and would recommend trying it.


----------



## Wither (May 25, 2016)

The only one I've played in a while has been Hustle Cat. Shits pretty fucking cute. Short, sweet, and kept my interest. Plus cats. 


Darklordbambi said:


> (If I could get some Clerification on this rule there's one with adult themes that's actually got enough depth in terms of plot and themes I'm not ashamed to say I'd recommend >_>)


The rules straight up seem to be "at the mod's discretion" which is annoying as hell. There's a lot if outright sexually explicit stuff here mentioned that seems to be just fine. Linking things is obviously bad though. You can mark things NSFW and mention them. The absolute worst that could happen is you get a friendly warning. Nothing to worry about~


----------



## Yukkie (May 25, 2016)

I've played Hatoful Boyfriend. It's actually really good, not gonna lie. I bought it as a joke. I mean. It was like--- Three dollars. And I ended up loving it?? Kms. 

But yeah.

Hatoful Boyfriend.


----------



## Wither (May 25, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> I've played Hatoful Boyfriend. It's actually really good, not gonna lie. I bought it as a joke. I mean. It was like--- Three dollars. And I ended up loving it?? Kms.
> 
> But yeah.
> 
> Hatoful Boyfriend.


So you _*do*_ have a thing for birds.


----------



## Yukkie (May 25, 2016)

Wither said:


> So you _*do*_ have a thing for birds.



Wha--- _Noooo--
_
I mean... Shuu Iwamine is kinda attractive. Personality-wise. And human-version-wise. And his bird is floofy.... Oh fuck Ilikebirds. Brbkillingmyself.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 26, 2016)

I don't play a lot of visual novels...okay, I NEVER played any...but I did read quite a number of CYOA books. My favorite being the Super Mario Bros. books, and I came across both of the Legend of Zelda CYOA titles on the Zelda wiki.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 27, 2016)

i have a literal stack of them but i've never played one. Popularity exploded when the PS2 came out in Japan. Most of the ones i have are the DVD format games. You can play them on any DVD player but they have special interactive functions on PS2. it's a really neat medium nobody uses anymore.


----------



## Julen (May 27, 2016)

Well, have you ever tried 60 seconds?
It is not really an adventure game but you still have to make important choices :3


----------

